
Vote for applications created during the Rails Rumble 2007 this weekend - luccastera
http://vote.railsrumble.com/
======
Tichy
Interesting - some interesting ideas, but a lot of applications didn't work. I
bookmarked one, YouPlus - instant fun to read the eco-recommendations by
random people over the world. Mandatory registration was also in many cases a
reason I didn't check the applications out.

